
Inside the Incubator – Silicon Valley is satire, but feels like a documentary. - edw519
http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/television/2014/04/mike_judge_hbo_series_silicon_valley_reviewed.html
======
puppetmaster3
This wont be seen by the target audience, as this requires cable.

There's this new thing called Roku, Amazon TV, Apple TV and such, it just came
out, check it out. Even tablets or touch chrome-books ($300), let you watch it
while commuting. You know, internet will be big some day. /s

~~~
jpwright
You can watch HBO on any computer/tablet/smartphone plus Roku and Apple TV
using HBO Go. (I hate to sound like an advertisement here. I'm not a customer
of HBO Go, but it's worth noting that they were actually one of the fastest
cable TV companies to put their content online.)

~~~
wpietri
Last I checked that was only true for HBO subscribers, which you can only get
through cable systems. So their content isn't online in the sense that
puppetmaster3 means.

~~~
robg
Those cable companies have been their distributors for 30 years. They'll
loosen gradually. The new infrastructures will help. But I don't fault them
for taking it slow and easy.

~~~
wpietri
Oh, agreed. HBO has no need to rush; they're doing fine financially, and cable
companies still have a lot of power. And I've been impressed by their attitude
toward the piracy of their content. Right now I watch Game of Thrones via
torrent and then buy the DVDs when I can just to support them.

------
yesiamyourdad
That seems appropriate, since Judge did "Office Space", the finest documentary
ever made about the tech industry.

~~~
mindslight
And don't forget "Idiocracy", the finest documentary ever made about SoCal.

------
tlrobinson
Well, it's got to be better than Amazon's "Betas", right?

------
chiph
HBO has made it available on Youtube until the 28th.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvkmsI54ss4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvkmsI54ss4)

Having just watched it, I take back my earlier skepticism -- it's eminently
watchable.

------
chiph
Please say it's better than _Betas_. I only lasted 10 minutes into that one.

------
jesbickhart
If anyone wants to read the pilot:
[http://www.fileswap.com/dl/wQwDwVML9f/](http://www.fileswap.com/dl/wQwDwVML9f/)

Honestly wasn't a fan at all. Felt very contrived and inorganic. Would have
been a bigger fan of a more serious take on the subject matter.

~~~
stackcollision
> Would have been a bigger fan of a more serious take on the subject matter.

But...it's a comedy. Isn't the point of a comedy to take a not serious
approach to things?

~~~
coffeecodecouch
The comments in this thread are the exact reason why this show will be
hilarious.

------
gre
I saw the first two episodes at SXSW and it's hilarious.

------
OlivierLi
I will be checking this out for sure but I really hope they get the tech terms
right.

It's going to be hard to stand if they do the usual technobabble.

They could win major points with their target audience simply by namedropping
Vim or BSD.

~~~
tomhallett
Mike Judge and his co-creator were doing some research for the show about 2
years ago, and stopped by our office in SOMA (San Francisco). We were telling
them about open source, meet ups, editors, and stuff like that. Here are some
clips of it:

Here's him asking about ruby:
[http://www.tout.com/m/t0x6dh](http://www.tout.com/m/t0x6dh) judge drawing on
one of our desks: [http://www.tout.com/m/q8ppc1](http://www.tout.com/m/q8ppc1)
here's the full stream:
[http://www.tout.com/hashtags/MikeJudgeToutHQ](http://www.tout.com/hashtags/MikeJudgeToutHQ)

~~~
GBond
Does Mike Judge and his co-creator visit HN for research as well? He would get
tons of material.

------
chippy
I hope they have a laugh track.

~~~
Cthulhu_
Sometimes the only thing differentiating a documentary from a comedy.

Although a comedy without laugh track easily turns into a show with long,
awkward silences.

